# -    >   Nikon LiteTouch Zoom 120 ED AF

## lenin154

,   ,   "duracell ultra".   150 .

----------


## lenin154

130 .

----------


## lenin154

111

----------


## lenin154

110

----------

-      ,  ...

----------


## lenin154

> -      ,  ...


       ???      google   :  https://www.google.com/search?client...+ED+AF&spell=1  ?

----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154

100

----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154



----------

?

----------


## lenin154

> ?


   ,   ,    !?!    ...

----------


## lenin154

100 .

----------


## lenin154



----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап 90 гр.

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

С новым годом !

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------


## lenin154

ап

----------

